# HCigar Aurora 80w Squonk Mod



## skola (11/5/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anvil (11/5/18)

I've just ordered the Desire Cut Squonk so I'm interested to see how this stacks up in the 21700 regulated squonk bracket. I wish they would have put a DNA75C in there, then it would have been an instant buy for me, but unfortunately not. Will await reviews from those here who get one.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (11/5/18)

Is it me or do designers not try to take size into consideration when designing these devices? This is 1 large device

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Huffapuff (11/5/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> Is it me or do designers not try to take size into consideration when designing these devices? This is 1 large device


I actually prefer a slightly larger mod - fits better in my hand. It gets uncomfortable having my pinkie finger under the mod

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (11/5/18)

Huffapuff said:


> I actually prefer a slightly larger mod - fits better in my hand. It gets uncomfortable having my pinkie finger under the mod


true but a mod should be relative to its battery capacity. and this device is bigger than almost every dual battery mod . I mean look all that space under the bottle. This could easily fit a 9ml bottle. Also it might fit nice in the hand but pointless if it cant fit in your jeans pockets.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Anvil (11/5/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> true but a mod should be relative to its battery capacity. and this device is bigger than almost every dual battery mod . I mean look all that space under the bottle. This could easily fit a 9ml bottle. Also it might fit nice in the hand but pointless if it cant fit in your jeans pockets.


I think that section under the bottle is to store the sliding adapter part that allows you to use an 18650 without an external adapter tube. Pointless and unnecessary "innovation" if you ask me. They are coming up with solutions to things that weren't actually a problem. It's not exactly hard to slide your battery in/out of a tube when you swop it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

